# Vegeta vs Wolverine



## Guru (Aug 3, 2011)

Hopefully not a rape  ?


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 3, 2011)

They both realize the other is obscenely manly and they have a drink.


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Aug 3, 2011)

This thread...

Woah.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 3, 2011)

Professor Xavier pays Vegeta to take a dive so Wolverine wins.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh lord...


----------



## philharmonic21 (Aug 3, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> They both realize the other is obscenely manly and they have a drink.



Going to have to go with this.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 3, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> They both realize the other is obscenely manly and they have a drink.



Close the thread before ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ruin it


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 3, 2011)

If not for the join date, I would've thought "dupe" right away...


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 3, 2011)

Done before, Vegeta wouldn't be able to kill the more wanky versions of Wolverine but he could still KO or BFR them.

Unless this is CoUV Wolvy, of course.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 3, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Done before, Vegeta wouldn't be able to kill the more wanky versions of Wolverine but he could still KO or BFR them.
> 
> Unless this is *CoUV Wolvy, *of course.



that mister "I beat up death and can't even be KO'd' incarnation of wolverine?

and yeah Vageta should be able to easily KO him or hurl him into orbit or something but he's not killing him


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2011)

BFR is a wonderful thing


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 3, 2011)

Guru said:


> Hopefully not a rape  ?





You tell me.


----------



## Markness (Aug 3, 2011)

If Vegeta had his ki restricted, thus disabling his blasts and flight, he would be in serious trouble.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

What is this.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 3, 2011)

Esomark said:


> If Vegeta had his ki restricted, thus disabling his blasts and flight, he would be in serious trouble.



How is that?


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 3, 2011)

Esomark said:


> If Vegeta had his ki restricted, thus disabling his blasts and flight, he would be in serious trouble.



This is exactly what I was worried about


----------



## Z (Aug 3, 2011)

I thought this was gonna be a "who is more awesome" thread


----------



## Markness (Aug 3, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> How is that?



I get a lot of mixed signals about Wolverine from others (Some saying he's weak, others saying he's more uber than he seems) and it also seemed to me that since Vegeta's heavily reliant on his ki, he would be screwed without it, though that would also depend on who he's fighting against. I was also just bored.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 4, 2011)

I think a cooler fight would be Dante (DMC) Vs Wolverine.


----------



## Lord Raizen (Aug 4, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> They both realize the other is obscenely manly and they have a drink.



The thread shouldve ended here.

*@Esomark:* If you have "mixed signals" about a character and don't actually know for yourself then it's better to simply let it go and not talk like you know.


----------



## I3igAl (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice thread.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 4, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> I think a cooler fight would be Dante (DMC) Vs Wolverine.



Like that hasn't been done before.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 4, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> They both realize the other is obscenely manly and they have a drink.



The fight begins like this


----------



## Archangel Michael (Aug 4, 2011)

Inbeforelock


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Aug 4, 2011)

Vegeta sneezes


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 4, 2011)

The Wolverine isnt over 9000.................right?


----------



## Thor (Aug 4, 2011)

Vegeta beats him casually.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Aug 4, 2011)

Their manliness makes Gutts magically appear.


----------



## I3igAl (Aug 4, 2011)

How about turning Jobber Aura on?


----------



## Thor (Aug 4, 2011)

Wolverine's jobber aura only works on other Marvel characters.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 4, 2011)

Even without Ki, Vegeta could blitz him , punch him a hundred times before he realized what happened and toss him a couple miles away.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 4, 2011)

pretty sure even sans energy blasts Vegeta can just stat boost his strength with chi and punt the guy around like a soccer ball


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Wolve can say, "Bub" better than anyone.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 4, 2011)

Wolvy wins for not having a sad obsession with a man. His obsession was with another mans relationship much less embarrassing.


----------



## lucky (Aug 4, 2011)

Esomark said:


> If Vegeta had his ki restricted, thus disabling his blasts and flight, he would be in serious trouble.



if wolverine had his claws restricted, thus disabling his clawing, he would be in seriouser trouble.


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Aug 4, 2011)

The810kid said:


> Wolvy wins for not having a sad obsession with a man. His obsession was with another mans relationship much less embarrassing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Obviously cosmic Wolverine stomps. This isn't a fair fight.


----------



## Heavenly King (Aug 4, 2011)




----------

